# Star Wars im Weltall: Kepler entdeckt Planeten mit Doppelsonnen



## PCGH-Redaktion (12. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Star Wars im Weltall: Kepler entdeckt Planeten mit Doppelsonnen gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Star Wars im Weltall: Kepler entdeckt Planeten mit Doppelsonnen


----------



## hempsmoker (12. Januar 2012)

Soso... Leia aus Star Wars ist also auf Tatooine aufgewachsen? Vielleicht sollte der Verfasser des Artikels sich die Filme noch mal ansehen.


----------



## onslaught (12. Januar 2012)

> Beide Sterne sind von einer zwei Sternen umgeben, die Doppelsonnen-ähnlich sind. Dabei handelt es sich nicht einmal um eine Ausnahme,



Das wird ja immer besser Luke,  ICH BIN DEIN VATER


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2012)

Könnte der Autor den Star Wars Unsinn aus dem Artikel rausnehmen und sachlich bleiben?
Außerdem kam Lukes Schwester zu Bail Organa und der lebte auf Alderaan.


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Januar 2012)

Cars Lamer hat wieder zugeschlagen.  

Planeten mit Doppelsonnen sind nichts Neues ...  und Leia ist nicht auf Tatooine aufgewachsen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Planeten mit Doppelsonnen sind nichts Neues ...


 
Du meinst dass Doppelsterne gelegentlich auch Planeten haben ist nichts Neues. 

Wo ist eigentlich der "hate" Button?


----------



## matty2580 (12. Januar 2012)

Schöne Bilder, und sehr interessantes Thema....^^
Aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht ganz, warum Astro-News bei PCGH erscheinen.
Was kommt als Nächstes, Diät-Tipps.....


----------



## DaStash (12. Januar 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Cars Lamer hat wieder zugeschlagen.


 Echt? Ich kann den Bezug zu Apple nirgends lesen.... 

MfG


----------



## dj*viper (12. Januar 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Was kommt als Nächstes, Diät-Tipps.....


 für manche nerds wäre es wohl die bessere alternative


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Januar 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder, und sehr interessantes Thema....^^
> Aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht ganz, warum Astro-News bei PCGH erscheinen.
> Was kommt als Nächstes, Diät-Tipps.....


 
Den Zusammenhang zwischen Diät und Astronomie sehe ich zwar nicht. Aber wenn Du meinst. 

Danke für die Hinweise in den Startpostings, man sollte nicht zu spät News schreiben.


----------



## XmuhX (12. Januar 2012)

Alte Brötchen wieder aufgewärmt und zum Verkauf angeboten! 
Diese News ist knapp zwei Monate alt, oder gar älter! 

Ich habe gehofft das sich dieses Jahr die Themen die nichts mit Hard- & Software zu tun haben, von der Seite PCGH fliegen, da sie für mich an attraktivität verliert.
Wer hat den Mist eigentlich bei euch eingeführt?


----------



## Malkolm (12. Januar 2012)

So wie der Artikel geschrieben ist, könnte man tatsächlich meinen, dass es Luke Skywalker, Tatooine und eine "Corellianischen Schnellstraße" tatsächlich gibt


----------



## mixxed_up (12. Januar 2012)

Malkolm schrieb:


> So wie der Artikel geschrieben ist, könnte man tatsächlich meinen, dass es Luke Skywalker, Tatooine und eine "Corellianischen Schnellstraße" tatsächlich gibt


 
Etwa nicht?!  

Nein, das glaub ich nicht. Hat mir der Weihnachtsmann nicht erst letzten Monat gesagt,  er käme direkt aus Coruscant?


----------



## Gast20141208 (12. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Den Zusammenhang zwischen Diät und Astronomie sehe ich zwar nicht. Aber wenn Du meinst.


Manche Leute sollten halt etwas gegen die Monde in ihrer Umlaufbahn unternehmen. 

Wollten wir solche News nicht lassen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Januar 2012)

Nailgun schrieb:


> Wollten wir solche News nicht lassen?


 
Nur wenn sie keine Klicks generieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2012)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Den Zusammenhang zwischen Diät und Astronomie sehe ich zwar nicht. Aber wenn Du meinst.



Ich bin sicher, dass es irgendwelche Diätpläne gibt, die über den Umweg der Astrologie etwas mit der Beobachtung von Himmelskörpern zu tun haben 
(Davon abgesehen: Maximalgewicht von Astronauten, Ernährung von Typen, die die ganze Nacht aufm Berg am Teleskop sitzen...)



> Danke für die Hinweise in den Startpostings, man sollte nicht zu spät News schreiben.


 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nur wenn sie keine Klicks generieren.


 
Hey, wenn ein Thread in "meinem" Unterforum auftaucht, muss ich auch nachklicken, wo der herkommt 


b2t:
Auf wie vielen entdeckten Planeten beruht eigentlich die Aussage über die Häuffigkeit derartiger Planeten im Sonnensystem? Afaik sind wir in unseren Methoden doch noch immer sehr beschränkt und erfolgreich suchen tun wir auch noch nicht solange, da kommen mir derartige Hochrechnungen doch etwas gewagt vor...


----------



## onslaught (13. Januar 2012)

> Auf wie vielen entdeckten Planeten beruht eigentlich die Aussage über die Häuffigkeit derartiger Planeten im Sonnensystem?



Die Aussage ,denke ich, bezieht sich auf die Häufigkeit der entdeckten Doppelstern-Systeme bei denen der Durchgang von Planeten anhand der Schwankungen der Lichtstärke gemessen wurde.
Oder auf Doppelsterne generell.



> die Häuffigkeit derartiger Planeten im _Sonnensystem_



du meinst sicher "Galaxis"


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> du meinst sicher "Galaxis"


 
"Universum" klingt allgemeiner.


----------



## onslaught (13. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> "Universum" klingt allgemeiner.



Schon richtig, aber haben sie außerhalb unserer Milchstrasse, bei unseren Nachbarn Andromeda oder Kleine Magellansche Wolke auch schon Doppelsterne lokalisiert ? sogar mit Planetendurchgängen ?
Ich bin nichtmehr so auf dem Laufenden, kanns mir aber fast nicht Vorstellen


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2012)

Doppelsterne sind häufiger als Single Sterne.
Und Planeten scheinen auch die Normalität zu sein.


----------



## onslaught (13. Januar 2012)

In der Michstrasse, wenn du schreibst "Universum" sind auch andere Galaxien gemeint


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> In der Michstrasse, wenn du schreibst "Universum" sind auch andere Galaxien gemeint


 
Ja, das hoffe ich doch. Wäre ja blöd, wenn es nur in unserer Galaxie Planetensysteme gibt und alle andere Milliarden von Galaxien haben nichts.


----------



## onslaught (13. Januar 2012)

Sicher hats die dort, aber lokalisiert worden sind z.B. in der Magellanschen Wolke bisher : Supernovae, Kugelsternhaufen und Planetarische Nebel. Bei einer Entfernung von 140- bis 160.000 Lichtjahren nicht verwunderlich.
Der ander Nachbar, die Andromedagalaxie, hat eine Entfernung von 2,5 Mio. Lichtjahren, also mit den heutigen technischen Mitteln erst recht unmöglich dort Planeten zu lokalisieren.

Also sprechen wir hier von der Milchstrasse, einer Galaxis.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2012)

Ja, ich wollte nur hinweisen, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit sehr groß ist, dass es überall im Universum Sterne mit Planeten gibt. Unabhängig davon wie viele Sterne das Systeme enthält, denn Dreifachsternsysteme sind ja auch normal, wie man an Centauri sehen kann, der unser nächster Nachbar ist.


----------



## onslaught (13. Januar 2012)

Alpha Centauri A und B bilden eine Doppelsternsystem, beim nächstliegenden Kamerad Proxyma Centauri sind sich die Astronomen ja nicht sicher ob er zum System gehört und somit das Triple-Sternsystem bildet.
Aber dein Hinweis ist richtig, das Universum ist "reich" an Sonnensystemen mit Planeten, auch an solchen die eine habitable Zone haben.

Wir sind nicht allein. -Würd ich mal sagen.-


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2012)

Solange es kein offizielles Dementi gibt, ist Centauri ein Tripple Stern System. 

Pluto ist immer noch ein Planet.


----------



## onslaught (13. Januar 2012)

Zu Centauri, der Abstand von Proxyma zu den Alpha und Beta Sternen beträgt das 1000fache wie zwischen A+B. Die Herren meinen aber daß er gravitativ an Alpha Centauri gebunden ist. Komischerweise nähern sich A+B unserem Sonnensystem mit 22 km/s, Proxyma nur mit 16 km/s.  Das macht die Gelehrten struwwelig.

UND JA, der Gott der Unterwelt gehört dazu, auch wenn er da so weit draussen im Kuipergürtel hängt. 

Mein  Vater  Erlärt  Mir  Jeden  Sonntag  Unsere  Neun  Planeten   hieß es doch immer...


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Komischerweise nähern sich A+B unserem Sonnensystem mit 22 km/s, Proxyma nur mit 16 km/s.  Das macht die Gelehrten struwwelig.



Das kann viele Ursachen haben, darauf würde ich nichts geben.


----------



## onslaught (13. Januar 2012)

Ja ja, weiß schon, wer misst misst Mist


----------



## matty2580 (13. Januar 2012)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Pluto ist immer noch ein Planet.


Diese Neueinstufung habe ich bis heute nicht verstanden.
Pluto ist jetzt ein Planetoid, weil er angeblich zu klein ist.


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Doppelsterne sind häufiger als Single Sterne.


Das Doppelsternsysteme häufiger sind ist neu für mich.
Was ist die Ursache dafür quantenslipstream?

Edit:
Danke für Deine Antwort quantenslipstream...^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Januar 2012)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Diese Neueinstufung habe ich bis heute nicht verstanden.
> Pluto ist jetzt ein Planetoid, weil er angeblich zu klein ist.



Ja, denn man geht davon aus, dass die äußeren Planeten alles Gasplaneten sind, außerdem stimmt die Bahn Plutos nicht mit denen der anderen überein. Entweder ist er gar nicht beim Entstehen des Sonnensystems entstanden oder er war mal ein Mond eines der großen Gasplaneten.
Schwer zu sagen.



matty2580 schrieb:


> Das Doppelsternsysteme häufiger sind ist neu für mich.
> Was ist die Ursache dafür quantenslipstream?


 
Die Entwicklung.
Die Gaswolke verdichtet sich ja, bis die Kernfusion einsetzt (kann).
Aber es gibt eine Menge Gas, wenn sich also mehrere Zentren von Gas bilden, die alle ausreichend Materie und Dichte für Kernfusion hat, können auch mehrere Sterne entstehen.


----------



## Cosmas (14. Januar 2012)

pluto, mit seinen 4 monden, hat ja schon immer durch seine bahnlage verwirrt und so weiter, ich kanns in gewisser weise schon verstehen, zumal man sich bis heute nicht sicher, wie pluto zu der bahn und position kam, sicher ist nur, er war kein mond, obwohl er mit triton zb, die eigenart der fast 90° gekippten äquatorachse teilt, es wird hier eher vermutet, das triton eingefangen wurde und beide i-wann mal eigenständige objekte waren.

naja, wenn man die grenzen des sonnensystems auslotet, hätte unser system noch mehr planeten, hätte man sie nicht deklassiert und zu "plutoiden" oder transneptunobjekten gemacht.
bekanntestes beispiel dürfte hier noch Sedna sein, neben Eris, Makemake, Haumea, Orcus, Quaoar und Varuna.

doppelsternensystem sind quasi die regel, dicht gefolgt von single, genau wie planeten die regel sind, kein vernünftiger mensch, hätte das jemals abstreiten können, nur leider sieht man daran immer wieder, wie begrenzt doch der intelekt der menschen zuweilen ist, besonders natürlich auch unter dem punkt, der nachwirkenden religions-dogmen, von gottes schöpfung und unserer einzigartigkeit und so weiter..., alleine die warscheinlichkeitsrechnung, hätte dem völlig widersprochen, bei den dimensionen alleine in unserer galaxis.

btw: galaxis..nennen wir nur unsere milchstrasse, der rest heisst galaxie, universum gilt als das, was wir instrumental erfassen können, ergo auge - radio astronomie und co. bei geschätzt, mehr als 100milliarden galaxien im universum, wäre es natürlich unmöglich, das es andere planeten und co gibt...das ist bei unseren ca 300mrd sternen, eigentlich quasi schon gesetz, die einzige frage, bleibt nur, nach bereits existentem leben da draussen, nicht ob es möglich wäre oder planeten dafür existieren.


----------



## onslaught (16. Januar 2012)

zur Veranschaulichung.
Die blauen Linien sind die Planetenbahnen, Ekliptik
Die grünen die Bahnen der Monde.
Die rote die Bahn des ausgewählten Objekts, im Fall Pluto wegen der Bahnneigung im Gegensatz zur Ekliptik.

Desweiteren ist Uranus auch so ein Kandidat mit gekippter Polachse.


----------

